# Love this site!!



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

Just wanted to say I love reading all the posts while my GTO is in storage till spring  Good thing cause we just got blasted w/ snow. I cannot wait till April!!!


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

*In Storage??*

The GTO is in _storage?_ Why is the GTO in _storage?_


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

I am not driving my GTO thru the bad Cleveland winters for the following reasons:

1. Roads are heavily salted.
3. Dont want to buy snow tires for a GTO.
4. Other drivers here drive like retards in snow (dont want my GTO in the body shop).
5. My winter beater is a Jeep 4x4.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

heatherGTO said:


> I am not driving my GTO thru the bad Cleveland winters for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Roads are heavily salted.
> 3. Dont want to buy snow tires for a GTO.
> ...


Not driving the GTO in the winter is a waste of money. You're paying for a car that is not being used.

I live outside of Buffalo, NY which is one of the worst areas for snowfall in the country. I'm sure as hell driving the car thru the winter, though. I don't pay all this money for the goat to drive around in a POS for 3-4 months.

1.Roads are heavily salted, but keep her clean. Taking her to the car wash each week is cheaper than paying insurance on a winter beater.
2.Don't need snow tires, I and many others have had no trouble in the snow.
3.Be careful of other drivers, yes others are stupid, but stay alert and no one will hit you. I hate this reasoning, accidents can almost always be avoided. In every accident both parties are at least somewhat at fault.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree with Heather GTO, I'm cleaning out my garage just so when I get my 05 in the spring I'll have a place for it in the winter. I'm gonna use my other car a 97 GTP in the winter. My 68 Goat took quite a beating all those years in the salt and snow. It was my only car back then, now I,ll have the means to not use the 05 in bad weather.


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you. I'm actually saving on car insurance because i only need to carry comprehensive while the GTO is not being drivin which is saving me $400 for 6 months. And to carry liability on a Jeep is $100. for 6 months. I just want to save my investment from winter wear and tear.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

heatherGTO said:


> Thank you. I'm actually saving on car insurance because i only need to carry comprehensive while the GTO is not being drivin which is saving me $400 for 6 months. And to carry liability on a Jeep is $100. for 6 months. I just want to save my investment from winter wear and tear.


 :agree 
My 05 will be stored in a climate controlled garage and will only be driven on weekends when no rain is in the forecast. It will never see a home depot, grocery store or mall parking lot.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Garage or not garage, that is the question...*

I can see both this side of this one.

For myself, I bought the GTO to drive. I LIKE to drive it. I would not be happy to not drive it for months at a time. On the other hand, I do worry about the OTHER drivers. I always seem to get behind the guy that wants to go 2MPH, and in front of the guy that wants to go 200MPH in the snow.

My compromise is the drive the GTO on all but the very sloppiest, snowiest days, and take my Blazer on those days.

---Larry


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Agree With Heather And 05gto. I Drive Mine Only When The Weather Is Pretty. The Rest Of The Time It's Covered And In The Garage. As Far As People Driving In The Snow Being Alert Doesn't Always Work At Least Not In The 8 Yrs I've Been In Law Enforcement And The 1500+ Accidents I've Worked.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> I Agree With Heather And 05gto. I Drive Mine Only When The Weather Is Pretty. The Rest Of The Time It's Covered And In The Garage. As Far As People Driving In The Snow Being Alert Doesn't Always Work At Least Not In The 8 Yrs I've Been In Law Enforcement And The 1500+ Accidents I've Worked.


Like anyone ever admits they weren't alert.


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe you would think different if somebody slide and rearended you at 30 miles an hour. Trust me you dont see that one coming.


----------



## BILLYGOAT (Oct 17, 2004)

I bought my 04 gto in sep. and loved all 649 miles that I"ve put on her right up until the day before Thanksgiving when Chicago got its first snowfall and I stored her in the garage. I bought the car w/ 3 miles on it and was doing the paperwork on it as it showed up at the dealership. "Betty" as I like to call her has not seen so much as a drop of rain so winter driving is out of the picture. Yes I got Betty w/ the intent to enjoy but the intent was to enjoy her for MANY years to come. I'm from florida and only up here for a few years (Navy) and seen what salt has done to my truck. In my own opinion there are some cars you just dont subject to this abuse and to me Betty is one. As far as washing the car during the winter to keep it clean, keep in mind that those carwashes are bad for the car to. All that water that they are using is recycled and consider the fact that all the cars going through are salted. So do to how anal about my GTO I am I'll continue to be a believer in the 4x4 winter beater.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

How did this thread end up being about driving a GTO during winter? i saw let HeatherGTO do as she pleases with her car. Who gives a rat's behind! i love this site just as much as she says. i come here to hear and exchange ideas and thoughts about this car we love called the GTO.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

I understand both sides of this argument, and the correct answer really depends on your long term plans for this car. If you want to try and keep the car in mint condition, and hold onto it for a very long time, then you certainly don't want to drive in the winter. Slippery conditions do increase accident risk some, but more importantly I think is the salt damage to the car's body and frame, and the abrasive wear on the finish. A 10+ year old car that has seen winter driving, accident or no accident, is not going to be in very good shape appearance-wise, where as a car stored winters may still look new. 

On the other hand, if you bought the car to be primarily a daily driver, I see little reason to store it. As a daily driver it will be near impossible to keep it mint, with parking lot dents, shopping carts, stone damage on the finish, sun beating on it, and of course the added mileage and the wear that brings. If your going to drive it all the time, you might as well drive it year round. You'll be paying the depreciation anyway, and its not like the car won't wear out in other ways anyway.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

heatherGTO said:


> Maybe you would think different if somebody slide and rearended you at 30 miles an hour. Trust me you dont see that one coming.


Actually, technically you would see it coming if you were watching you're rearview mirrors.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Sounds to me like a lot of people are wasting their money out there. So what you going to do, park it in the winter and drive the crap out of it in the summer, yeah now there's a good investment for you! Why not just put her in the barn with a cover on her, and forget her for about 10 years.....now that sounds more logical than garaging a car for the winter.


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> How did this thread end up being about driving a GTO during winter? i saw let HeatherGTO do as she pleases with her car. Who gives a rat's behind! i love this site just as much as she says. i come here to hear and exchange ideas and thoughts about this car we love called the GTO.


THANK YOU TUXEDO MASK!!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

heatherGTO said:


> Just wanted to say I love reading all the posts while my GTO is in storage till spring  Good thing cause we just got blasted w/ snow. I cannot wait till April!!!


Here is the original post that started this thread if anyone is interested in getting back on topic.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Here is the original post that started this thread if anyone is interested in getting back on topic.


So judging by the original post, how is this thread not on topic.
Were talking about the original post. Why someone would store the car for the winter. If it weren't stored they wouldn't have to wait until April.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

djdub said:


> So judging by the original post, how is this thread not on topic.
> Were talking about the original post. Why someone would store the car for the winter. If it weren't stored they wouldn't have to wait until April.


I just re-read the thread and your right, as the kids say, "My bad"


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

Stored car or not, I still cannot wait until April! I am already sick of the cold! :shutme


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't mean to rub it in too bad but ahem...The winters are really pleasant down here in Florida.  :cool


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Stayingeast said:


> Don't mean to rub it in too bad but ahem...The winters are really pleasant down here in Florida.  :cool


 :agree 

Yeah, but we just had a coldfront come through. Had to wear socks & long pants the last few days..............  :cheers


----------

